# Rims



## Marco green (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey whats up guys. I have a 07 satin white altima 2.5 s. Im thinkin about 20"s with 35 series tires . Does anyone have 20"s? Is it a good fit? Do they rub at all? 

thanks


----------



## armystrong (May 24, 2008)

i had 20 on my 08 when i bought it i just took them off and sold them for some 18's like the nismo's but yes they do rub unless your willing to put some $$ in to it to make it so it wont rub my sugestion would be 19's at the largest i would go


----------

